# Zesty Upgrade zum "Spicy"



## LPZ314 (19. Januar 2016)

Mein Händler hat leider die Lapierre Vertretung aufgegeben  Der nächste ist 50km weit weg  und auf der Lapierre Homepage gibt es wie bekannt, keine richtige Kontaktadresse. Bevor ich also die 50km zum unbekannten Bikeladen fahre, erst mal an euch einige Fragen. Bin mehr Fahrer, weniger Schrauber. Mein Zesty (2012) hat nun 4 Saisonen drauf. Ich will es noch einige Zeit weiterfahren und überlege gerade Dämpfer und Gabel zu erneuern und dabei auf 160mm aufzustocken. Die Rahmengeo ist ja ziemlich identisch mit dem Spicy.
Hat jemand sowas schon mal umgebaut? (Irgendwo im Forum gab es die Diskussion schon mal - aber die Antworten waren für mich nicht so passend...)  Welche Gabel bietet sich an? (FOX36, Lyrik oder oder) und wie könnte der Dämpfer Umbau funktionieren. Das Zesty hat ja im Gegensatz zum Spicy eine Reduzierhülse. Wo/Wie müsste der Dämpfer angebracht werden? Die Reduzierhülse sitzt ja an der Wippe und ist ganz schön breit...  Welche Einbaulänge ergibt sich? und was für Dämpfer eignen sich? Sofern überhaupt machbar.
Danke für eure Hilfe


----------

